# Bought an E540 at the Weekend



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

2009 model, good nick only 10500 mile on the clock.

Bit of a step up from our Elddis Sunseeker 100, which has served us well.

Wee bit anxious about the length of it but looking forward to many years in it.

Anyone have any views on the 540 good or bad?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't forget to update your details, oh sorry you haven't done this anyway for the first one, so get your finger out please.:wink2::wink2:what is an E540.

cabby.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a good point but then I don't know what a "Fleurette" is!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A very well known upmarket French camping car.>>>
Have a look on, www.Fleurette.fr

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

So now I know..... A trailer-tent "reminiscent of an opening flower"! Did I get that right?

Oh sorry they went on to make camping cars! 

Are they upmarket Rapidos?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I believe an E540 is a bessacarr. 

Maybe there was a clue in where the OP posted.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> A very well known upmarket French camping car.>>>
> Have a look on, www.Fleurette.fr
> 
> cabby


Damn, and all this time I thought you went off in a Cauliflower > > >


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I wouldn't buy from any company that can't spell 'Winchester':surprise::frown2::wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Still not used to this new layout Chilly. But having looked again I see what you mean.:frown2::surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> 2009 model, good nick only 10500 mile on the clock.
> 
> Bit of a step up from our Elddis Sunseeker 100, which has served us well.
> 
> ...


Just to drag this back to topic :smile2:..........

We had a 2007 Swift Bolero 630EW which was basically the same van with Swift upholstery/trims/furniture rather than Bessacarr. We loved the van, particularly the end washroom which was ideal for our style of camping (mainly CL's and wild spots).

Being a 2007 we had reverse judder issues but they were all sorted under warranty. We also had to have one of the windows removed and resealed under warranty due to some water ingress. The habitation door was also replaced as part of a recall and a new Hartal door was fitted.

The only reason we changed vans was that retirement offered the chance for much longer spells away and we decided to give a fixed bed a try.

I would happily buy a Swift built van again but would recommend regular damp checks (as I would with any van).


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Phil

Thanks for the reply.

I was looking at fixed bed vans but the wife said no way, she reckons they are a waste of space. Who am I to argue.

The end washroom and the size of it was a big factor in us going down the route we did.

The living space is a lot bigger than we are used to and since we don't take the boy with us anymore it looks ideal for us.

In my Sunseeker I used to hold it at 60 mph on motorways and get about 30 miles per gallon. I'd imagine a wee bit better in the new van but we will see.

Cheers


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Phil
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


I'd always said the same about fixed beds but we've just come back from 6 weeks in France and I think I would have gone spare making up a bed every night for that length of time :smile2:

I can't remember consumption figures but would guess they were high 20's (even with a light right foot). We were often towing a motorcycle so that would have dragged it down a bit.

I bet your counting down the days till you collect it now. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Emptied the old van out to day. Can't believe the amount of stuff that came out of it from tennis rackets to baseball bats.

Picking the new one up on Thursday and then away on Friday for the weekend on a trip thats been planned for months


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Picked the new van up today. Delighted with it.

Will be testing it out down at Normans Bay this weekend, come and say hello if you are about

I must say the service from Johns Cross at Robertsbridge was tremendous


----------

